# Prism Detailing - Audi A5 - Swissvax



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was asked by the owner via another forum to carry out a detail on his 2.5 year old Audi A5. The owner loved his car and takes great care in trying to make it look its best, but the ineviteable swirls appeared and wanted me to correct this for him. I gave him up to the detail to think of what wax he wished to go for, either Swissvax Mirage, Best of Show or Crystal Rock. the owner decided to go for the Crystal rock (Which was definately the best option)

The car as I turned up (owner stating he left it dirty for me lol)



























































Started by rinsing the car, then cleaned the alloys with Billberry wheel cleaner and the tyres/arches/door shuts/petrol cap with APC:


















Rinsed the car off again, then snowfoamed the car:










Rinsed again, then washed with Swissvax Car Bath using the 2BM and a Dodo Juice Wookie Fist wash mitt










Once washed then rinsed, the treated to Autosmart Tardis to remove tar deposits, then Iron Cut to remove anything else and then finally clayed to be 100% all contaminents removed, then the car wash washed again.










Taped the rubbers up then took some paint depth readings (which were all over the place)


























Some of the swirls to deal with:


































During correction (after a hit of 3M FCP on a curring pad)










Refined using Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro on a polishing pad (50/50 shot)










At this stage the fleck was really popping out:


























Once corrected the paintwork was wiped down with Swissvax Quick Finish then treated with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, once buffed off then Swissvax Crystal Rock was applied.

The alloys were also treated to Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then Swissvax Autobahn and tyres with Swissvax Pneu

The glass was treated to Swissvax Crystal, Exhaust with Swissvax Metal Polish and ultrafine Steel Wool.

The interior was treated to Swissvax Leather Cleaner & Conditioner and the plastic wiped down with APC.

The engine bay was treated to Chemical Guys Silk Shine

the end results:





































































































































The owner was over the moon with it

thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lovely job and a very nice car.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very good correction. Did you get a new rotary? 

What SF you using? :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

:devil:


amiller said:


> Very good correction. Did you get a new rotary?
> 
> What SF you using? :thumb:


Not yet still deciding on which one I'm wanting :-(


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work. Can you explain those ptg readings?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

PIT said:


> Good work. Can you explain those ptg readings?


The first one was on the front wing where it had been resprayed, the 3rd on the boot where it was a very poor repair (probably being challenged with the dealership on the quality of their work) the second is what most of the car was reading (give or take 6-10 microns).


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work, crackin motor:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Missed the pedals and the mat


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Missed the pedals and the mat


Im trying to think when the pic was taken as the mats were cleaned with the PW and pedals with a detailing brush.....time to look through my photobucket album :wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> Im trying to think when the pic was taken as the mats were cleaned with the PW and pedals with a detailing brush.....time to look through my photobucket album :wall:


its easily done mate to sit and label all pics takes ages and at times i dont bother.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning! love the wheels on the A5. Very unique


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have one of these to do in a few weeks time, my brother and his wife have one, but they are snobs and entrust it to the local 'expert valet centre' to be taken care of, they came round last week, saw me doing my car so I *showed* them the care that had been lavished on there car by the local experts, now they are horrified that there £35K (or whatever it is) car has been damaged to the degree that it has!!!! So I am going to sort it for them, so this has given me inspiration, excellent job!!!! 

Gonna use BOS on it!

If it comes out looking half as good as this one then I will be very pleased.


----------



## YND (Jun 4, 2010)

The black looks immense after your work :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

james_19742000 said:


> I have one of these to do in a few weeks time, my brother and his wife have one, but they are snobs and entrust it to the local 'expert valet centre' to be taken care of, they came round last week, saw me doing my car so I *showed* them the care that had been lavished on there car by the local experts, now they are horrified that there £35K (or whatever it is) car has been damaged to the degree that it has!!!! So I am going to sort it for them, so this has given me inspiration, excellent job!!!!
> 
> Gonna use BOS on it!
> 
> If it comes out looking half as good as this one then I will be very pleased.


I have another detail I did, another A5 3.0 TDI, same colour finished with BOS and still looked fantastic :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Brilliant, off to look at that one now


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

james_19742000 said:


> Brilliant, off to look at that one now


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156735

Just a helping hand :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work - love the depth of the black paint - seeing these types of correction always makes me want my next car to be black!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice work - love the depth of the black paint - seeing these types of correction always makes me want my next car to be black!


LOL really you dont ! hard work keeping a black car looking good :detailer:


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cracking work :thumb:
I'm a big fan of Audi's


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

sweet detail, How long did the complete job take you, as for me to do all of that properly (i.e. multiple stage wash, multiple stage de contamination and oxidation removal, multible stage full correction, full detail interior & engine cleaned would proberly take me 22-24 hours labour)It really makes me scratch my head when i see people do this in like 1-1.5 days etc. I must be super slow!lol

Good work!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It took me a day to do it....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> LOL really you dont ! hard work keeping a black car looking good :detailer:


I know (my previous was black) but damn! they look good when clean


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

looks amazing when clean, top work


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

now have a nasty dull stain from bird poop on bonnet  evil birds!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Robert, excellent 'flake pop' pics:thumb:


----------

